# 25g Rimless Cube - Stand Complete



## roccov12345

Well as the topic suggests, I finally decided to bite the bullet and move up to a slightly larger aquarium. I love rimless tanks and the simplicity in their aesthetics but I never really wanted to setup another planted tank just to have a rimless setup.

Anyway, I came across a 25 gallon cube which is 18 x 18 x 18 completely rimless and very similar to the ADA tanks but without the price tag.

I'm going to be building my own stand with functionality in mind. I'm tight for space but I think I'll have just enough room to for a 10 or 15 gallon sump.

It will probably take a few weeks to get this one up and running but any criticism and help will be greatly appreciated along the way. I'm still very undecided at the moment regarding whether or not to run a sump but I'm leaning towards that idea. I don't want anything in this tank with the exception of rock, corals, and inhabitants.

This should be very similar to the solana cubes just not all-in-one.

Stay tuned.......


----------



## His Majesty

good to see you taking the plunge for a bigger setup. give it a year and you will go even bigger :laugh:

look forward to updates


----------



## roccov12345

His Majesty said:


> good to see you taking the plunge for a bigger setup. give it a year and you will go even bigger :laugh:
> 
> look forward to updates


I have a feeling that will be the case.......

Haven't gotten much complete with this project, just waiting for some of the parts to come.....

I did pick out my sump which is a 10 gallon tank that I completely de-rimmed last night. Rimless tanks = the sex. I'll probably add a few baffles this weekend to finish it up.

At first I just took off the top rim...








Instead I just removed them all.....


----------



## roccov12345

A P-Fury member questioned the "how-to" for de-rimming a 10 gallon tank so here goes:

Basically this is pretty simple.

What you'll need....... Razors....

Edit:

This is a way better explanation of my cheezy de-rimming process. Please....if you're going this route, use your own discretion. The last thing anyway needs is 10 gallons of water on the floor of your home. As you'll notice below, there is some discussion re bottom rims and the overall justification of this process.

De-Rim PDF


----------



## His Majesty

10g sump is looking good

and good job on the how to de-rim post


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i really wish that rimless tanks didn't cost SO much money... they look amazing. do you have any pics of the new cube tank?


----------



## Ægir

Not to be the negative one here, but sometime in the future there will almost certainly be a split corner seam and water leaking. If you are seeing ANY bow in the front or rear panel, that indicates PRESSURE on the seams that wasnt there with the brace. and the bottom brace is a HUGE part of keeping that together.

Theres a reason rimless tanks are made from glass thats twice as thick... If this tank wasnt so tall, i wouldnt be worried.


----------



## His Majesty

^ didnt think of that. good point egir


----------



## Ægir

His Majesty said:


> ^ didnt think of that. good point egir


Lots of the 10 gal tanks i found are almost 1/2" glass... just saying its something to think about...


----------



## roccov12345

Ægir said:


> i really wish that rimless tanks didn't cost SO much money... they look amazing. do you have any pics of the new cube tank?


I'll snap a few when I get it next week.


----------



## roccov12345

Just a small update.

I started working on the stand this saturday. The frame is constructed from 2x4's using a layout that has been floating around the net for quiet a while now. I'm actually happy with the outcome. I already have the finishing wood, just have to put it all together and stain.

Prior to assembly....









Assembled minus 4 additional 2x4's used on the outer edges









View attachment 192481


----------



## roccov12345

Stand is built, just have to stain..... Also getting some goodies one by one in the mail...

















These guys are awesome!!!


----------



## His Majesty

nice stand roccov


----------



## Winkyee

Looks good, I'm subscribing to this thread.


----------



## roccov12345

His Majesty said:


> nice stand roccov


Thanks!

Not too much to update, I made some minor changes to the stand, I didn't like how the front had an edge molding running vertical but the rear did not. I just added another rear molding and filled in the finishing nail holes with wood filler. Just have to sand those down and move on to staining.

On another note, I did get my tank last night which I'm very happy about. Not sure if I mentioned it in my original post but the tank is 18x18x18 / 25 gallons and rimless. For 80 bucks I really can't complain. The next project will be to add the glass-holes overflow. I'm a little worried about drilling the tank but from what I hear its not too difficult.

The tank was shipped in this box. They used expanding foam to seal the tank in. What a pain in the [email protected]$ to get it out.


----------



## roccov12345

Winkyee said:


> Looks good, I'm subscribing to this thread.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Where did this new tank get ordered from Sir?

I'm looking to order one myself......Has to be shipped.....

Thanks for any info...

By the way-
I'll be following this topic as well..Things are looking good and taking shape man...Can't wait to see this all buttoned up and done...Should look really good


----------



## roccov12345

AKSkirmish said:


> Where did this new tank get ordered from Sir?
> 
> I'm looking to order one myself......Has to be shipped.....
> 
> Thanks for any info...
> 
> By the way-
> I'll be following this topic as well..Things are looking good and taking shape man...Can't wait to see this all buttoned up and done...Should look really good


I sent you a PM. I wasn't sure how big you were looking to go, I think the largest size they come in is around 40 some odd gallons.

Thanks, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything comes together as planned.


----------



## roccov12345

Not too much to update.....The staining process is taking forever...

5 coats later, still have to finish up with a clear coat. I did drill the tank which by surprise was seemingly easy....

The stand on its back.....









And the drilled overflow from glass-holes.com - If anyone is looking for an overflow for a nano, this kit is an A++++.

















Next up is to finish staining and work on the sump baffles......oh and find a better camera for pics.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

very nice so far rocco, im gonna look into ordering that kit for the nano overflow how much was it?? lol i guess i could check the website lol

P.S. what are the dimensions of the overflow box?? i have very limited space in my 5g nano


----------



## His Majesty

thats some nice drilling you did there







its looking good.


----------



## roccov12345

JustJoshinYa said:


> thats some nice drilling you did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its looking good.


Thanks brotha! I was nervous about it but afterward I couldn't believe how easy it was....


----------



## JustJoshinYa

nice!!!! i ordered my overflow also, Thats a 5.5G very nice cant wait to see it up and running what kinda lights are you gonna go with??


----------



## roccov12345

JustJoshinYa said:


> nice!!!! i ordered my overflow also, Thats a 5.5G very nice cant wait to see it up and running what kinda lights are you gonna go with??


Awesome on the overflow, you won't be disappointed. I'm going to be using my metal halide from the 5.5 for now.....


----------



## roccov12345

Finally got my hands on a better camera....Did some testing of the tank and overflow, I was bored so I put a vid together. Also finished up the stand clear coat, drain piping and return. Just have to build the light poles and sump baffles...

Front Shot - Please excuse the mess I made (my fiance is ready to kill me at this point)
















Rear Shot - Not as purdy but just to show the simplicity of the drain. Hopefully this plan will work.......


----------



## marco

i love the rimless tanks


----------



## roccov12345

marco said:


> i love the rimless tanks


Yes, same here...... I always felt like the black rim takes away from the natural beauty of the tank, especially on a reef.

Finally got off my lazy ass and added some baffles to the sump


----------



## His Majesty

setup is coming along nicely









I assume your gonna DIY a nice lighting setup too?


----------



## roccov12345

Just a small update since I've been slacking......

I had a 48" Dual PC Fixture laying around that I used to use on a planted setup. I cut the light in half and converted it to actinic instead of 6700K. Fits on the new tank nicely and adds a great actinic supplementation at 65 watts. I also built the light pole for the halide which I've yet to move over (still have corals in the nano). The tank is finally wet and in place. I added about 25 lbs of live rock, some from a pre-established tank which is in the sump, 25lbs of live sand (new) and a few new pieces from the LFS for the display. I still have another 12 lbs of live rock and 10 lbs of live sand to move over from my nano when I feel its time.

I'm trying to keep the display layout as simple as possible. I'm going to add one more small island from the live rock in the nano.


----------



## His Majesty

looking slick my friend looking slick


----------



## roccov12345

Just thought I'd come back and post a few picture updates. I moved all my inhabitants from the 5.5 over to the 25 with a few minor additions. Everything seems to be going well at this point although my fingers are crossed.

Sump in action - Added a Aquaticlife Mini Skimmer which after about 2 weeks of break in time pulls out some nasty brown mud.








I can't remember the name of this stony coral but it begins with an H. Regardless of the name, it's a nice addition








And a close up








Happy Branching Frogspawn 








My brother gave me this candy, which at the time was in need of some major TLC. It's starting to make a great come back.








And a few FTS
























More updates to come.....


----------



## His Majesty

looking utterly gorgeous roccov. very nice work. must feel good be able to sit in front of that each night


----------



## sapir

wow thats a beautiful tank man, im speechless.
i cant wait to see it develop


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Now thats a nano man, well done! Looks Amazing.


----------



## shiver905

Looking great man
Keep us updated


----------



## roccov12345

Thanks for all the kind words!









Just a quick update.....

Got a new red and green lobo which you can see in the middle of the tank floor. Everything seems to be going smooth so far. We'll see as time goes by.....









FTS








FTS2








Thanks for checking the thread and stay posted for updates....


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Really nice man...wonderful job.


----------



## shiver905

Looks, great!!!

Did you drill the rock and put something threw the middle of the rock tower?.


----------



## roccov12345

Grosse Gurke said:


> Really nice man...wonderful job.


Thanks GG


----------



## roccov12345

shiver905 said:


> Looks, great!!!
> 
> Did you drill the rock and put something threw the middle of the rock tower?.


I wish I would have. It would of made things a lot easier when doing maintenance. Right now its keeping your fingers crossed that the jenga tower doesn't fall when my hands are in the tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

roccov12345 said:


> Looks, great!!!
> 
> Did you drill the rock and put something threw the middle of the rock tower?.


I wish I would have. It would of made things a lot easier when doing maintenance. Right now its keeping your fingers crossed that the *jenga tower *doesn't fall when my hands are in the tank.
[/quote]









I had thought you had drilled it also...or at least clued the rock. Your design has me rethinking my entire tank


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks, great!!!
> 
> Did you drill the rock and put something threw the middle of the rock tower?.


I wish I would have. It would of made things a lot easier when doing maintenance. Right now its keeping your fingers crossed that the *jenga tower *doesn't fall when my hands are in the tank.
[/quote]









I had thought you had drilled it also...or at least clued the rock. Your design has me rethinking my entire tank








[/quote]
I hope he doesn't have a bulldozing urchin


----------



## roccov12345

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks, great!!!
> 
> Did you drill the rock and put something threw the middle of the rock tower?.


I wish I would have. It would of made things a lot easier when doing maintenance. Right now its keeping your fingers crossed that the *jenga tower *doesn't fall when my hands are in the tank.
[/quote]









I had thought you had drilled it also...or at least clued the rock. Your design has me rethinking my entire tank








[/quote]

I might try to use some of that underwater epoxy to create some stability. I think my LFS sells it. Do you have a thread going on your tank....?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I havent taken pictures in a long time. I need to take back a bunch of stuff to the LFS because it is growing and spreading so much. Once I get it cleaned out I will post up some pictures.


----------



## roccov12345

Hey all! I haven't posted any updates to this thread in quite some time and just the other night I took a few pictures with my phone while I was waiting for my wife to come home with dinner. Over the past 3 months the tank crashed due to my lack of motivation and I've since gotten in back in control. Enjoy.....

A few fts's















And some inhabitants





























Lastly, this.is.the side view from my bed. I love being able to lay down and just enjoy the tank; it's quite relaxing.


----------



## His Majesty

good to see you back roccov. thats a fantastic looking tank. i like the array of colours you got in there. looks very nice and relaxing


----------



## roccov12345

His Majesty said:


> good to see you back roccov. thats a fantastic looking tank. i like the array of colours you got in there. looks very nice and relaxing


Thanks!


----------



## roccov12345

..


----------



## shiver905

looks great!


----------



## Sacrifice

Man this makes me want to try saltwater. Never really attempted sw before. Years of fw but sw is a dark scary place for me at this point.


----------



## roccov12345

Sacrifice said:


> Man this makes me want to try saltwater. Never really attempted sw before. Years of fw but sw is a dark scary place for me at this point.


I was in the same place as you about a year ago. Years of experience with FW but never fooled with salt before. From a newb's point of view, a sw aquarium is expensive, demanding, always evolving yet very rewarding. If I could offer any advice to those who are going to start a salt tank it would be. Plan, Plan, Plan and don't cheap out in the beginning. You'll wind up spending more money in the long run. Create a budget, otherwise you'll go broke and last but not least make sure your housemates (girlfriend, wife, husband, etc.) are along for the ride. You will dedicate a lot of time to your reef.


----------



## roccov12345

Newest edition was a phosban reactor. I heard mixed opinions on these pro vs con but I think after about two weeks I can tell its.doing.its.job. I was starting to get some hair algae and diatoms for some odd reason and it finally looks like its starting to recede. Anyone ever used one before?


----------



## shiver905

I use one,

Its great,
Add some Gfo/carbon into it if the algae problems are bad.

I dont run it all the time, It takes some good sh*t out of your water too.
With that said, I only run my skimmer for half days and after feedings.
LOL.


----------



## redbellyman21

well you have a small tank, lots of biodiversity and lots of contributing factors as to why your suddenly blooming algae. I would say the reactor would be a nice addition. I would upgrade the skimmer if it was me, get an external or a super sump saver because the skimmer you have would only be starting to do the trick.. I believe this cause the skimmer is meant for a nano tank right? probably rated for 30-50 gallons? This is a compliment by the way, but your tank is gorgeous and full of corals and life that would make the load of a bigger reef tank and I dont believe that skimmer can keep up. I mean you could up the water changes or mod the skimmer but I would opt for a bigger skimmer if the reactor doesnt do the trick.

side note.. are there bio balls just chilling in the sump? I could be wrong, and I hope I am wrong but that sure looks like bio ball central after the skimmer heading to the refugium. That could be a contributing factor to a nitrate spike or phosphate spike. I would check your phos levels and nitrate levels, if phos is high also check your water source before and after salt mix. I have a lot of customers and friends that get a shi**y batch of salt and the phosphates are insane.

one last inquiry, when planning flow patterns of sumps I find that the refugium should be getting water first than skimmer, so the excess nutrients can be taken out. I cant tell the flow pattern from here so I may not be telling you how to do it, but explaining to other pfury members.


----------

